# Triton Service update



## reggiek (Jun 12, 2009)

Great to hear…I will certainly keep them in mind when I consider another router….


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

thanks Dan


----------



## FatherHooligan (Mar 27, 2008)

That is great to hear, thanks for posting this. I have been worried about their customer service having heard that they't been sold…glad to hear they still service what they sell.


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

good to know. I just bought their newer version of this router, and so far I am VERY thrilled with it's features and capability. I also contacted HTC (current distributer in the US for Triton) regarding registering the unit for warranty, and they simply said - no registration required, just keep the receipt and you're good to go.


----------



## bern92 (Mar 19, 2009)

For those of you who live in Quebec, Canada they are in sale at RenoDepot a 3 ¼ at $139 CND…....pretty good deal….Now with Danw review i'm running to buy one….........


----------



## jackass (Mar 26, 2008)

*Great recommendation for Triton, I have had similar experiences with Lee Valley, Princess Auto and Busy Bee. Good to deal with where the service is, The Tool Store.ca is another one, ordered a tool and had it in 3 days.
Jack*


----------



## araldite (Jan 29, 2009)

Great experience. I've never owned a Triton, but I'm going to remember this.


----------



## Russ_Loves_Tools (Apr 15, 2009)

I don't own a Triton but have been considering one. I wish that I could get a router that was truly designed to be mounted in a table. My 3 1/4 HP PC has the fan on the bottom and wood chips fall into it all of the time. I believe the triton has small slots on the underside which would reduce this possibility.


----------



## DanW (Jan 26, 2010)

The Triton has a plastic shield just below the fan (when inverted in a table) that completely covers the armature. When I took mine apart to install the new housing, I was amazed at the very minute amount of saw dust that was inside. I gave it a shot of compressed air and got next to nothing out of the armature. I've been using this router in a table since the day I bought it (almost 3 years) and have run a *lot* of lumber across it. The new 3 & 1/4 hp model has the ability to be raised and lowered using a crank that is inserted from above the table, making it ideal for table use.


----------



## thiel (May 21, 2009)

I had the worm drive go on my Triton router and I called them just after they'd been acquired (by HTC… the people who make mobile tool bases etc.).

I had a GREAT experience dealing with them and they shipped out the parts without charge. Highly recommended…


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2008)

I want one!


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

That's great to hear something good about customer service ! 
I had some issues with my JET drill press and the first words out of the guys mouth were "When did you buy it ? How much sanding have you done with it ? Do you still have your receipt ?" 
All that before even asking me what the model number is ! And now I have to bring it somewhere in another state to a repair shop to see if it is covered under warranty because JET won't authorize the repair shop to come to my house to check it out. It's going to be fun trying to stuff a 17" drill press into my Honda CIVIC !


----------



## Russ_Loves_Tools (Apr 15, 2009)

Dan, that's great news about the plastic shield. Hopefully by the time that my PC dies, There will be an adapter for my PRLV2 router lift that I absolutely love!


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

Russ - the Triton will NOT have an adapter for the PRLV2. the lift is designed for router motors, and the triton is a plunge router - everything is build into it. it does have the lift mechanism built into it though. the only way to install it in a router table is using a regular plate.


----------



## Russ_Loves_Tools (Apr 15, 2009)

Thanks for raining on my parade PurpLev!


----------



## Ken90712 (Sep 2, 2009)

I agree had the same *POSITIVE * dealings with HTC the Triton Rep in the US. I told them when I bought it and they said no problem will get you a new one. Didn't even need to see the reciept, they even let me upgrade to the bigger one by paying the 43 dollar differance. Great company!!!!!


----------

